# Lautsprecher deaktivieren, wenn Headset angeschlossen?



## R3DD (3. April 2015)

Hi,
ist es möglich, dass die Lautsprecher automatisch deaktiviert werden, wenn ich mein Headset anschließe und wieder aktiviert werden, wenn ich mein Headset entferne?
Momentan muss ich immer unter "Wiedergabegeräte" das Gerät, welches ich nutzen will als Standard einstellen. Ist auf Dauer aber immer nervig.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe folgende Einstellungen im Realtek HD Audio Manager:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mein Headset aber ein USB-Headset ist, wird der irgendwie nicht erkannt bzw. beim HD Audio Manager nicht angezeigt. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, wird obwohl beide Geräte angeschlossen sind, nur der Lautsprecher angezeigt.
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit? Mit meinem älteren Klinken-Stecker-Headset (lol) funktioniert es. Sobald ich diese am Frontpanel anstecke werden die Lautsprecher, die hinten angesteckt sind deaktiviert. :/


EDIT:
Hab das Problem jetzt durch rumprobieren gelöst.
Habe die Software jetzt irgendwie so verbuggt das im Frontpanel ein Gerät angesteckt angezeigt wird, obwohl da garnichts dran ist. 
Naja dadurch konnte ich einstellen, dass der Anschluss vorne ein Lautsprecherausgang sein soll und somit funktioniert es jetzt so wie ich es haben will.
Headset rein = Lautsprecher aus, Headset raus = Lautsprecher an. ^^
Foto: 
1.PNG - directupload.net
2.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

So sollte es an sich auch automatisch sein GRAD wegen USB: das Headset ist ja ne eigene Soundkarte, d.h. anstecken => die Headset-Karte wird aktiv, die vom PC deaktiviert, so dass die Boxen natürlich stumm bleiben. Headset Abstecken => die Karte ist weg, der PC-Sound wird aktiv, die Boxen können wieder spielen.

Es kann aber gut sein, dass die Änderung erst aktiv wird, wenn du das Programm neu startest - also zB du hörst Musik über nen Medienplayer per Headset, steckst es ab => die Boxen bleiben ggf. stumm, bis du den Player neu gestartet hast


----------



## Kuanor (3. April 2015)

usb psp sound sound device als standard aktivieren.micro allerdings als via hd audio aktiv.so past bei meinem tesoro die ganze geschichte hin.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2015)

Den headset als standart wählen..sobald du den entferntst gehts automatisch über die lautsprecher


----------

